# uncomplicated way to propogate hc.



## mr. luke (15 Jun 2009)

My method for propogating hc is to use a small clear container with potting soil and keep the soil damp but not wet as such.
Open the lid every now and then to let air in and be patient.
not a very high tech aproach but my portion has doubled in size in about 2 weeks so it cant eb that bad 
the exact tub im using is a 'dorito dip' glass jar


----------



## gratts (15 Jun 2009)

I had a similar method, except using Aquasoil and a heater propagator I found in the garage. All was going very well until some horrible mystery algae engulfed it all! Maybe there was too much water in, who knows


----------



## a1Matt (15 Jun 2009)

As of last week I am also trying this method.
Using a Â£3 B&Q propagator and some potting compost.


----------



## mr. luke (15 Jun 2009)

I also have a propogator that im going to use once the jar fills up 
mosses also do well like this


----------



## a1Matt (15 Jun 2009)

That is good to hear about the mosses Luke. Because as well as the HC I am trying mossess (holger, taiwan and peacock) and also some crypts (Parva, wendtii green and willissi).

Early days yet for me, I have a thread going here in the emersed section and will update that when I get a feel for how things are progressing.


----------



## mr. luke (15 Jun 2009)

dwarf hairgrass does well to but seems to grow slower this way than submerged for me


----------



## TBRO (7 Jul 2009)

I also had good results with a plastic tub under my tank light with HC, seems to grow faster and with bigger leaves. It was going well until I went away for a weekend and it had dried to a crisp - doh! Are you guys using any artificial light or just a sunny window sill?

T


----------



## a1Matt (7 Jul 2009)

sunny windowsill all the way for me. no heater, filter or lights.... super low tech! 
May have to put a heater in when the temps drop. in Autumn, and I expect growth to slow considerably as the days get shorter as well.  For now all is good though.


----------



## TBRO (7 Jul 2009)

Matt could you could post a photo of some of you're mosses growing emersed. I'm fascinated to see if this damp flat green thing on my window will ever look beutiful, I need some inspiration  :!:


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Jul 2009)

Even Java moss grows upward.  I use it on top of the rockwool to block the light and therefore stop algae/cyano etc.


----------



## a1Matt (8 Jul 2009)

nice setup Andy 

I promise I will update my emersed setup thread soon!


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Jul 2009)

That is one of many 

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Jul 2009)

using an example as a crypt, would/ could i just take it out and pot it then it will grow - providing i keep the soil wet & a lid for humidity. Is that all that is needed? I am just worried it will dry out


----------



## a1Matt (8 Jul 2009)

@ Aaron - yep it is as simple as that!
@ Andy - thread updated


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Jul 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> @ Aaron - yep it is as simple as that!
> @ Andy - thread updated



awesome, im quite excited


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Jul 2009)

It will of course disappear before coming back but you will be quite taken back with the colouration of emergent leaves.

My Wendtii brown and greens have natural yellows and reds mixed in with the greens, purples and browns.  I would've take some pics but I moved them yesterday and they've all flopped   Got to wait again now.

AC


----------



## ulster exile (22 Aug 2009)

Ok so I've got the old propagator out of the shed and filled the pots with compost - do I keep the compost wet by putting water into the propagator or do I just water frequently?  I have a mister to use daily for the leaves.


----------



## Vito (1 Sep 2009)

Im propogating some hc I salvaged from my tank, just a 3cm layer of ADA AS in a chinese take away clear box coverd with clingfilm and I spray once or twice a week with tap water mixed with some easy carbo and some kno3 seems to be growing really welll and it will be in my setup and save me some money!


----------

